# July 4th Stuffed Elk Burgers



## baja traveler (Jul 4, 2013)

Thawed out some ground elk a buddy gave me from his successful hunt last fall and decided to use my new Lowes stuffed burger maker. Seasoned the elk with just salt & pepper and for good measure mixed in a teaspoon of Jeff's rub. Formed it in the press and stuffed it with my smoked pepperjack cheese, mushrooms and black olives. 

Fired up the smoker to 230* and filled a row of the AMNPS with Mesquite pellets. The burgers smoked for just over 2 hours until they reached an IT of 145 (medium well). Turned out perfect - nice and juicy and full of flavor. One of the best burgers I've had in a long while!













151144732.jpg



__ baja traveler
__ Jul 4, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks super tasty! Love elk and hope we are successful this season!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2013)

Now you're just teasing us!!!

Looks Great !!

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 4, 2013)

That's amazing!


----------

